# Male dog issue



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I am fostering a dog that was about to be euthenized at the local pound. I have had him for just about a month, and no one really knows anything about his medical history. He is about four years old and a pit bull mix.

I have noticed that he sometimes has a hard 'ball' underneath the skin in his penis area (closer to his stomach). It's not there all the time or most of the time but definitely sometimes. It may or may not correspond with when he needs to go to the bathroom. Is that something to worry about.

Also, I found about four small drops of blood on the wall, and I don't know where it's coming from.

I hope someone can help me! What signs should I watch for?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

cochon said:


> I am fostering a dog that was about to be euthenized at the local pound. I have had him for just about a month, and no one really knows anything about his medical history. He is about four years old and a pit bull mix.
> 
> I have noticed that he sometimes has a hard 'ball' underneath the skin in his penis area (closer to his stomach). It's not there all the time or most of the time but definitely sometimes. It may or may not correspond with when he needs to go to the bathroom. Is that something to worry about.
> 
> ...


I think the "swelling" you are seeing is normal...its just means that he's a bit excited. Is he neutered?

Hmmm...the blood is curious...have you watched him urinate?


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I have to agree with danemama, When Titus gets 'excited' he gets the same thing and I have to tell him 'NO' before he tries to 'take one of the other dogs under him', if you know what I mean. He isn't neutered and neither are the other 2 dogs in the house. 
So, if he is not neutered that is most likely the 'issue'. If he is, I don't know, maybe it is still the issue?
As for the blood. Have you checked him ALL over his body? Will he let you? Do you see any reason that might cause blood? How often do you see the blood or was it once? If once, then he might have gotten injured with something that only bled a couple of drops and then stopped. Also, see if you can watch his urin. Check his teeth also, sometimes, they will bite something and puncture their gums a little and when they shake their head... there is no stopping the slobber! 
If you still can't find anything, then you should take him to your vet. See if they can see anything. 
Good luck! Let us know what you find out!


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you for all your responses! He is neutered, but he still tried to mount a female dog in heat the other day, and he does get 'exctired'. I hope that's what it is!

As for the blood, there have been a few other drops on his blanket from before, but he has had issues with his paws. Also, he is a pit bull, and his skin get easily irritated. I think he got bitten by bugs, but that's all going away now - crusting over and getting better. I will try to check him better (he does let me), and I will watch his urine.

I will take him to the vet for a check-up as soon as I can. I was really not ready for a dog financially, which is why I wasn't planning to get one just yet (I am second year out of college, first job, supporting myself entirely, etc.), but if I didn't take him, they were going to put him to sleep the next day, and no one else came forward. I couldn't let him die.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

If there is blood in his urine it could be a bladder infection. My female dog had this when I bought her from her other owners. Simple anitbiodicts took care of it.
As for humping they still do this when they are fixed. Both my male dogs do this at times and they are both fixed. Of course I will not tolerate it and do give a stern NO! But they still will at times do this. I think though it could be a simple dominating thing with my two. I have two females also so I know my one female is a dominator and trys this too! 
I would have the vet check the lump!
If hes chewing his feet may need to switch his food he could have allergies.
Your a wonderful person to rescue this pup! He will love you forveer for that! Good luck with him!:smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

cochon said:


> Thank you for all your responses! He is neutered, but he still tried to mount a female dog in heat the other day, and he does get 'exctired'. I hope that's what it is!
> 
> As for the blood, there have been a few other drops on his blanket from before, but he has had issues with his paws. Also, he is a pit bull, and his skin get easily irritated. I think he got bitten by bugs, but that's all going away now - crusting over and getting better. I will try to check him better (he does let me), and I will watch his urine.
> 
> I will take him to the vet for a check-up as soon as I can. I was really not ready for a dog financially, which is why I wasn't planning to get one just yet (I am second year out of college, first job, supporting myself entirely, etc.), but if I didn't take him, they were going to put him to sleep the next day, and no one else came forward. I couldn't let him die.


So, I am a little confused. In your first post you said that you were fostering the dog, is that through the shelter that you got him from? Or are you just trying to keep him till you find him a home? Fostering, Adopting and Rescueing are all different. Fostering, the shelter should be the one to pay for the vet care. Adopting, you are fully responsable. Rescuing and trying to find a home or whatever, well that is a full time job in itself. 
See if you can find a Pitt rescue group around your house and become great friends and ask them if they would be able to help you out. I am now part of an English Bull Terrier rescue group and they have given GREAT tips for my dogs. Sometimes, if they know that you are in a situation, they might even be willing to get you discounts with vet clinics. You would have to go to their vet, but they usually find really good ones.
Good luck!


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

Let me explain the situation a little better. The pooch was in the pound about to be put to sleep. Apparently, there is this group of a few volunteers that try to place dogs from the pound (they don't work for the pound) that are about to be put too sleep with people until they can find a home. They will take care of a vet bill but only if it's a real emergency, because they money comes out of their own pockets, and they pretty much have no funds. They are the ones that look for the home for the dogs.

I fully intended to take him to the vet with my own money, but I just can't for another few weeks, so I am trying to find out as much information as I can. The 'ball' doesn't stay there. It comes and goes.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Ok, I was just a little confused. They have a group like that here in Atlanta Ga. I don't think that you weren't going to take the dog to the vet, just needed some clarification. Thanks for that.  
I wouldn't worry about the 'ball'. Only the blood if it is a persisting problem. If you have only seen it on his paws and it doesn't seem like a lot to worry about, then just try to get him in when you can and let the vet know everything. If it seems worrysome, then you should let the group know that he needs to get in now and ask them if they can at least help with the funds. I wouldn't get too excited though, from what you have described, it doesn't seem like an emergency. 
Good luck and have fun with the dog while you have him!  Hope he can find someone good to live his life with... Who knows, maybe it will be you!


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

He's fine, don't worry about the "ball". I had to laugh because I thought the same thing with my St. Bernard! At the time I had two old huskies with cancer and I thought OMG Clyde has cancer now! I called the wowan who runs the Saint rescue and she's a vet tech also. She said it is completely normal. I don't think neutering changes it. Clyde has been neutered since he was 6 months old.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

cochon said:


> I am fostering a dog that was about to be euthenized at the local pound. I have had him for just about a month, and no one really knows anything about his medical history. He is about four years old and a pit bull mix.
> 
> I have noticed that he sometimes has a hard 'ball' underneath the skin in his penis area (closer to his stomach). It's not there all the time or most of the time but definitely sometimes. It may or may not correspond with when he needs to go to the bathroom. Is that something to worry about.
> 
> ...



Zio gets what Pearce describes as "pee balls" when he needs to go out in earnest: sometimes it's only one, but more often it's two, one on either side of his penis. After he goes out, no more "pee balls".


----------



## cochon (Sep 28, 2009)

I just wanted to give a quick update. I figured out where the blood was coming from. It's his elbows. The skin there is kind of dry, and it gets cracked once in a while, or he scratches it. That's a very big relief. I read American Pit Bull Terriers can have skin problems. Does anyone else have an issue with their dog's elbows?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I don't have a pit bull, but I have 2 Bull terriers, 1 being a rescue that when I got him, his elbows were chaffed really bad. Bull terriers have very thin skin and lots of skin issues, I give them both omega capsules and feed raw for their skin issues. You could try bag balm on the elbows and the omega pills, hope this helps. Good Luck!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I have a pit bull mix and she has dry elbows too, not quite to the cracking and bleeding extent, but they're definitely dry.


----------

